# livery yards in the arundel area, west sussex?



## brigit (27 April 2013)

Hi guys

I live in the walberton/barnham/arundel area and am desperately looking for a livery yard.

ideally part or full livery

an arena and turnout is required

if you can help me it would be seriously appreciated!


----------



## JennBags (28 April 2013)

I can't remember her surname or the yard name but Lesley used to do part livery, has a lovely school & is a good YO. She's behind the DIY yard in Barnham Lane, Walberton, at the Walberton end where the houses end, it's set back from the road so isn't obvious.


----------



## JennBags (28 April 2013)

Also, I think Park Farm on the A27 have vacancies, but that might be all DIY?


----------



## brigit (28 April 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## JennBags (29 April 2013)

Just remembered her name, Lesley Brundell, hope you find somewhere


----------



## Ellie&Jay (29 April 2013)

brigit said:



			Hi guys

I live in the walberton/barnham/arundel area and am desperately looking for a livery yard.

ideally part or full livery

an arena and turnout is required

if you can help me it would be seriously appreciated!

Click to expand...

Hi!
Have you found a place?
What are the prices over there?


----------



## brigit (30 April 2013)

Still shortlisting but I'm looking at ounces livery, monnington livery and trying to find some nearer to my postcode


----------



## brigit (30 April 2013)

And it's an expensive area


----------



## Toffee44 (2 May 2013)

Park farm is full. Go into SPR normally a advert up there.


----------



## Toffee44 (2 May 2013)

For liveries in the area.


----------



## Whinneyha (7 May 2013)

Hi
Do you know Matt and Marissa in Tortington Lane? They are next to the Arundel Equine Hospital. Try them for Full Livery?
Mob 07899002932


----------

